# [OT] Vittime dello SPAM di Libero

## Peach

Questa è la stranezza più simpatica che mi sia capitata fin'ora.

Ho installato mozilla 1.4 da poco e ho ancora galeon morto quindi uso questo finchè la mia demenza mi darà modo di risolvere il problema.

La cosa simpatica sta nel fatto che di tanto in tanto, cliccando qui e lì in un qualsiasi sito che sto navigando, mozilla mi apre -non sempre- la home page di libero, e cercando nelle preferenze non sta da nessuna parte questo sito... ho pure provato a cancellare la cache nel caso... ma niet ... 

sono abbacinato  :Confused: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Magari la home page di libero su mondoadsl? Lo fa alla prima connessione. Spam di libero, non è colpa di mozilla. In pratica usano un proxy che alla prima connessione ti redirige sulla loro pagina, anzichè su quella che avevi richiesto.

Eccoti un'articolo a riguardo 

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=44845

Per levartela dalle pa**e metti all'avvio ( o nello script di connessione) /usr/bin/wget -q -O /dev/null http://www.libero.it

----------

## Peach

questi maledetti assassini figli di cane!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per levartela dalle pa**e metti all'avvio ( o nello script di connessione) /usr/bin/wget -q -O /dev/null http://www.libero.it

 

visto che mi connetto tramite router mi farò uno scriptino da lanciare prima di aprire il browser per sbloccare sta tavanata pazzesca...

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto che mi connetto tramite router mi farò uno scriptino da lanciare prima di aprire il browser per sbloccare sta tavanata pazzesca...

 

Ah tramite router basta che la metti in local.start (sono anch'io tramite router)

Concordo sul "maledetti assassini figli di cane!" e ne aggiungerei volentieri parecchie che in un forum pubblico è meglio evitare   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

si ma il router è esterno... quindi per me lo scriptino è + comodo.. oppure mi tengo questo STUPENDO SERVIZIO CHE MI OFFRONO così gratuitamente e lanciamo una raccolta firme per devastargli le pa**e.

Ne ho fatto un poll perchè mi fa girare trooooooooooooooooooppo vorticosamente l'ambaradan

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si ma il router è esterno... quindi per me lo scriptino è + comodo.. oppure mi tengo questo STUPENDO SERVIZIO CHE MI OFFRONO così gratuitamente e lanciamo una raccolta firme per devastargli le pa**e.
> 
> Ne ho fatto un poll perchè mi fa girare trooooooooooooooooooppo vorticosamente l'ambaradan

 

Si anche il mio è esterno, alle fine de gustibus basta che te la levi dalle pa**e  :Smile: 

Per la raccolta di firme ci stò, ho visto un bel pò di gente inca***ta come bisce x questa cosa....

Tra l'altro se hai notato, sulla home page a cui ti rimandano c'è casualmente un servizio che x 6 a trimestre ti leva la pubblicità da libero....

Cos'è ti levano lo spam a pagamento? Nuove frontiere dello spam?

----------

## shev

Io ho messo una croce su libero quando hanno fatto la bastardata relativa a "libero@sogno", scatenando l'ira di noi utenti che siamo pure passati per vie legali (vi lascio immaginare i risultati, per quanto la causa prosegua...). Non utilizzerò più i servizi di libero finchè sarà in mano a wind (e relativi servizi di wind), questo è certo.

----------

## Peach

Ho parlato (dopo aver aspettato per secoli in linea) con l'ufficio reclami del 155 e l'unica cosa da fare è

chiamare il 155 chiedendo di parlare con l'ufficio reclami e spaccargli i totani dicendo che se non disattivano il captive portale entro la fine del mese li si porta dal giudice di pace per annullare il contratto e ci si rivolgerà alla concorrenza

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## darksides

io finalmente sono riuscito ad avere l'impianto fastweb e sono in attesa della linea. Pensate che addirittura mi hanno chiamato a casa ben 6 volte per delle "MEGA" proposte, per non farmi cambiare gestore. Esattamente un mese fa ho inviato lettera di disdetta e sto ancora aspettando che mi levino sta DSL, che peraltro ora viaggia a 640 anzichè 300.

----------

## Peach

beato te  :Razz: 

Qui FastWeb la vedremo tipo nel 2050 (o almeno così mi ha fatto capire il servizio-di-autorisposta-domande-frequenti di FastWeb) zigh!  :Confused: 

----------

## flocchini

entro il 2005 prevedono di raggiungere tutto il nord italia... Secondo me devi solo avere un altro po' di pazienza  :Smile: 

E lascia perdere il servizio di autorisposta... Io ho fastweb da un anno e secondo loro la mia via non e' ancora raggiunta dalla fibra  :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

C'è un modo semplice per fare questo trucco del proxy trasparente che ti manda dove vuole?

Mi piacerebbe provare ad implementarlo su qualche rete, magari con un bel sito XXX  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## paolo

E speriamo che non lo facciano anche con le dial-up!

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

